# Corona lighter in James Bond?



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I just watched License to Kill and the engraved lighter that Felix gives James looks like its an IM Corona lighter. It didn't have the pipe tool in the bottom but it may be the Classico model or something similar.

Check it out for yourself because I'd love some confirmation.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I went back and took a pic.



The only difference is the base where you adjust the flame.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

could be a Dunhill model, they make one almost identical to the Old Boy.

either way, really cool.
i just finished watching a movie, albeit from 1946, that had a lot of pipe smoking... well, ANY smoking, and they talk about cleaning pipes for an instant.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I just looked at a pic and you're right that it's a Dunhill. Makes sense as they cost alot more.


----------



## Mathew J (Jul 2, 2010)

There is a link about this on the bondcollection website with an image of the lighter from the movie.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Mathew J said:


> There is a link about this on the bondcollection website with an image of the lighter from the movie.


ST Dupont made a James Bond Collection lighter.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I just looked at a pic and you're right that it's a Dunhill. Makes sense as they cost alot more.


Yep, Dunhill and it costs a billion dollars...


----------



## Mathew J (Jul 2, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> ST Dupont made a James Bond Collection lighter.


Which IMHO is kinda lame as there to my knowledge was never an ST Dupont lighter used or referenced in a bond movie/book like ever...

Things like that and now Dupont farmind their XTend/Maxijet production over to China and charging the same premium price combined with their use of proprietary butane really make me not enthusiastic about that brand when compared to others, I have a made in france XTend that I got new from Ebay years ago which is nice but I doubt I would ever consider one of their new lighters, instead finding myself drawn to IM Corona and or Dunhill.

I believe ST Dupont has bond lighter, pen, cufflinks, ashtray and toilet paper


----------



## Mathew J (Jul 2, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> Yep, Dunhill and it costs a billion dollars...


The unique isn't horrible at street price of $300 but still far more expensive than either an Old Boy for Pipes or their cigarette/cigar version of the Classico which go between $80-$120....


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Mathew J said:


> Which IMHO is kinda lame as there to my knowledge was never an ST Dupont lighter used or referenced in a bond movie/book like ever...
> 
> Things like that and now Dupont farmind their XTend/Maxijet production over to China and charging the same premium price combined with their use of proprietary butane really make me not enthusiastic about that brand when compared to others, I have a made in france XTend that I got new from Ebay years ago which is nice but I doubt I would ever consider one of their new lighters, instead finding myself drawn to IM Corona and or Dunhill.
> 
> I believe ST Dupont has bond lighter, pen, cufflinks, ashtray and toilet paper


It's call product placement and yes they had it even back in those days...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mathew J said:


> I believe ST Dupont has bond lighter, pen, cufflinks, ashtray and toilet paper


License to wipe?


----------



## Mathew J (Jul 2, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> It's call product placement and yes they had it even back in those days...


So I get product placement and realise that it has been around for "ever" however what I don't get is tying a product to a character that has never been "placed" in the movie...I think in one of them he wore some ST Dupont cufflinks, but never carried the lighter or the cutter or whatever yet they have so many "marketed" Bond sets...you'd think they would do something to get this stuff at least in one of the films.

And not as authentic to me as some of the other brands which were selected for their merit.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Mathew J said:


> So I get product placement and realise that it has been around for "ever" however what I don't get is tying a product to a character that has never been "placed" in the movie...I think in one of them he wore some ST Dupont cufflinks, but never carried the lighter or the cutter or whatever yet they have so many "marketed" Bond sets...you'd think they would do something to get this stuff at least in one of the films.
> 
> And not as authentic to me as some of the other brands which were selected for their merit.


I think back then it was more of what they wanted to put into the films, not could...


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

I doubt one of the Ligne 2's would ever make it into a bond film seeing as how it says 007 on it and the roller bar is in the shape of a bullet  
Oh and not to mention since Bond is British, it makes sense that he would be using Dunhill.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I actually just watched this a few days ago and noticed it as well. 


Even cooler, go back and watch Dr. No. When Bond is in M's office, M is lighting a pipe. Bond asked him for the time, I believe and he tips over the pipe, because he is holding it in his watch hand. Magically, nothing spills out of the pipe at all.

Now THAT is a trick I need to learn.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Even cooler, go back and watch Dr. No. When Bond is in M's office, M is lighting a pipe. Bond asked him for the time, I believe and he tips over the pipe, because he is holding it in his watch hand. Magically, nothing spills out of the pipe at all.


Yes! I've noticed that too, and the pipe was lit because he takes a draw from it right after (or was it before).

Actually its a simple enough thing - if you load the pipe well (on the "tight" side) and its burned off the top layer, neither ash nor baccy will not fall out when inverted. Mostly.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

No love for the Gold Gun which was made by Colibri?


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

yuk that sure is an ugly gun/lighter


----------



## Mathew J (Jul 2, 2010)

I think I read the gun was actually a colibri lighter and cigarette case, A waterman pen, and a dunhill cufflink


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I just looked at a pic and you're right that it's a Dunhill. Makes sense as they cost alot more.


Yes its a dunhill broadboy mk2


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I actually just watched this a few days ago and noticed it as well.
> 
> Even cooler, go back and watch Dr. No. When Bond is in M's office, M is lighting a pipe. Bond asked him for the time, I believe and he tips over the pipe, because he is holding it in his watch hand. Magically, nothing spills out of the pipe at all.
> 
> Now THAT is a trick I need to learn.


Is that the bond film with M lighting his pipe, finding an empty match box, and bond offers his lighter, to which M ignores and goes to get more matches from the fireplace?


----------



## Mathew J (Jul 2, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> It's call product placement and yes they had it even back in those days...


Well so I can understand if the product is actually placed, but to the best of my knowledge there was never a ST Dupont lighter featured in a Bond film ever.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

RJpuffs said:


> Yes! I've noticed that too, and the pipe was lit because he takes a draw from it right after (or was it before).
> 
> Actually its a simple enough thing - if you load the pipe well (on the "tight" side) and its burned off the top layer, neither ash nor baccy will not fall out when inverted. Mostly.


If I'm smoking air pocket method, and my pipe starting to gurgle, i just flick it without holding my thumb on the top of the bowl because I know no ash will fall out.

That is unless you break up the hardened top layer of ash with a poker.


----------

